# [APP] Motorola Connected Music Player



## mobile_sensei

*Motorola Connected Music Player (Themed)










*Current Version
*Music Player App, also includes 'Sound Hound' Song Identification!
*Themed White & Black, with Matching Custom App Drawer Icon*

*No Flashing Required, This Is An Installable .apk , just download & install with whatever file/app manager you use. You may need to enable browser downloads & allow installation of apps from unknown sources.*

*DOWNLOAD: [URL=http://bit]http://bit.ly/pr5hHy[/URL]*

*Credit jsinlegacy for the white theme, from the pure series. 
**I made the app icon to match the app theme & to fit with darker themes.


----------

